# Romance suggestions



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

It's summer so my brain has switched from "productive reading" to "fun reading" mode.  I'm looking for romance suggestions.  I generally prefer period pieces.  Like, I enjoyed Karen Marie Moning's highlander books but not her contemporary ones.  I've read everything by Georgette Heyer.  I've kind of been on a Lisa Kleypas kick.  I loved the Hathaway series but was lukewarm about "Suddenly You" and "Stranger in my Arms."

Any suggestions?


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a KB thread for historical romance where you might pick up some great suggestions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.0.html

I've also just discovered this Goodreads group which also might help: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/33864.Romantic_Historical_Fiction_Lovers

Personally I enjoy Julia Quinn and Anne Gracie for the lighter side, and also Amanda Quick. KB's very own Miriam Minger has some wonderful (and inexpensive) ebooks, as does Courtney Milan and Anne Marie Novark.

I hope you find something to while away the summer hours. I'm freezing my bits off in an Australian winter at the moment. Not much fun but it's good reading weather


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

CJArcher said:


> There's a KB thread for historical romance where you might pick up some great suggestions: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,63555.0.html
> 
> I've also just discovered this Goodreads group which also might help: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/33864.Romantic_Historical_Fiction_Lovers
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the links. And the suggestions.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I see you like Lisa Keyplas - have you read 'Love in the Afternoon.' It avoids a lot of romance cliches (confusion over who really wrote some letters, speedily cleared up) and the hero is sensitively written.

Last night I finished 'Ravished' by Virginia Henley - an author new to me and I was impressed. Her characters, especially the twins, are so believable that I could quite happily have kicked Kit somewhere painful. 
Happy reading.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Julie Klassen is great for historical romance as well. Her romances are mild though, no steamy scenes if that is what you are looking for.
Margaret Lake is an Indie author and her historical romances are fabulous. 
I love Kristan Higgins for chick lit. I think she has around 6 books out right now, my favorite of hers is Just One of the Guys and The Next Best Thing.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Anya Seton's _Katherine_ is a wonderful historical romance, based on Katherine Swynford (sister-in-law of Chaucer) and John of Gaunt. Not sure if it's on kindle, though, but it's a great story.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Lisa Kleypas' Bowstreet Runners series is really good.

And I think someone mentioned Julia Quinn. I love her lighthearted take on many in the Bridgerton series.

I also like Christina Dodd's historicals.

We have a ton listed in the thread CJ mentioned here on kindlebaords!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the Lady Julia Grey series by Deanna Raybourn.  A little mystery and a little romance.  
deb


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> Anya Seton's _Katherine_ is a wonderful historical romance, based on Katherine Swynford (sister-in-law of Chaucer) and John of Gaunt. Not sure if it's on kindle, though, but it's a great story.


Unfortunately it's not on Kindle. I love this book, it's one of my absolute favourite historical fiction reads. I first read it over 40 years ago and still re-read it periodically. I'd buy it regardless of the price if it came out for Kindles! This is the book that started my love and study of Medieval history particularly the 13th and 14th centuries.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> Unfortunately it's not on Kindle. I love this book, it's one of my absolute favourite historical fiction reads. I first read it over 40 years ago and still re-read it periodically. I'd buy it regardless of the price if it came out for Kindles! This is the book that started my love and study of Medieval history particularly the 13th and 14th centuries.


I have it on audiobook.

I'm guessing you've read:



How about?

A Distant Mirror: The Calamitous 14th Century (picture link not working.)


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I have it on audiobook.
> 
> I'm guessing you've read:
> 
> ...


I have both those books and have devoured them. I've read *A Distant Mirror* at least a dozen times. I got it when it was first published in about 1978 or 1979. In the book, Barbara Tuchman studied the French nobleman Enguerrand de Coucy who was married to John of Gaunt's sister Isabella.

BTW, *A Distant Mirror* will be coming out on Kindle on January 27, 2012 for $14.99. I have pre-ordered it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> BTW, *A Distant Mirror* will be coming out on Kindle on January 27, 2012 for $14.99. I have pre-ordered it.


Isn't it available? I thought that's what I linked to. (I also have my copy as an audio book.)


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you reading the Wallflower Series by Kleypas? It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> I see you like Lisa Keyplas - have you read 'Love in the Afternoon.' It avoids a lot of romance cliches (confusion over who really wrote some letters, speedily cleared up) and the hero is sensitively written.
> 
> Last night I finished 'Ravished' by Virginia Henley - an author new to me and I was impressed. Her characters, especially the twins, are so believable that I could quite happily have kicked Kit somewhere painful.
> Happy reading.


Love in the Afternoon is part of the Hathaway series. You should check out the other four, they're really good!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Tess St John said:


> Lisa Kleypas' Bowstreet Runners series is really good.


I was looking at this one. I just wasn't sure after being lukewarm over the last two Kleypas that I read after the Hathaway series.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I have it on audiobook.
> 
> I'm guessing you've read:
> 
> ...


Ooo! I have not read either of those. Checking them out now...


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I think this is probably the best book I've read this year:



It contains humor, an emotional punch, wacky friends and relatives, a dog, and a road trip. What more do you need? LOL


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone already mentionned Julia Quinn, but for light heart, humourous HR, try 'The Secret Diaries of Miss Miranda Cheevers'. This is the first JQ book I read and loved it! In fact, I think I'll re-read it! Perfect for holidays.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Hands down, Julia Quinn. she's been mentioned before, but wow, you read her once and love her. Julie Garwood's regency series is great. Her book, The Lyon's Lady, is one of my all time favorite books. The premise is nuts, but it is just such a fun, endearing read, it's worth the look.

The good reads thread is a great suggestion, I've had a ton of good books come my way because of various spots on good reads. That site is the second best thing to happen to readers. Kindle of course, the first! 

also: for really intense, old school historical romance, Joanna Lindsey, but she does some strong stuff that isn't to everyone's taste. You can't ignore her skill w/story, but the story might be offensive in some parts because she plays more to history that modern interpretation of history, so you get a lot of forced kinds of things going on in the beginning of the stories. Her stuff is over the top with a big, giant, bold face *O*!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

The Outlander Series is tremendously good but mostly all are saga-length; more to love


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

CJArcher said:


> Personally I enjoy Julia Quinn and Anne Gracie for the lighter side, and also Amanda Quick. KB's very own Miriam Minger has some wonderful (and inexpensive) ebooks, as does Courtney Milan and Anne Marie Novark.


Thanks for the mention, CJ!

Miriam Minger


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

chipotle said:


> I think this is probably the best book I've read this year:
> 
> 
> 
> It contains humor, an emotional punch, wacky friends and relatives, a dog, and a road trip. What more do you need? LOL


Thanks for the recommendation - I just finished this - and promptly bought all her other books. LOVED IT!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Miriam, are the books in your signature in the order they were published?  
Thank you,
deb


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

drenee said:


> Miriam, are the books in your signature in the order they were published?


No. Three of my books aren't pictured in my sig because there was no room. Are you ready? 

Twin Passions
Stolen Splendor
A Hint of Rapture
Captive Rose
Defiant Impostor
The Pagan's Prize
Wild Angel
Secrets of Midnight
My Runaway Heart
Wild Roses
Ripped Apart

Thanks for asking!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks:  just a gentle reminder that you're in the Book Corner. . . .so, really, you shouldn't be mentioning your own books or linking to them, even if asked.   I know it's kind of a pain but we have to draw a line somewhere. . . . .some links have been removed.

But, hey, if someone asks about your books, you can certainly respond by PM -- that would not be considered spamming as long as they asked first.

Or, the asker can reach out by PM so as to not put an author in the awkward position of either possibly posting inappropriately here in the Corner or ignoring a potential reader. 

Not wanting to call anyone out here -- just please do remember that the rule is in place because members asked for it. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Duchess by Night and A Duke of Her Own from Eloisa James

The Lady Julia Grey series by Deanna Raybourn has already been mentioned.  Silent in the Grave (her first) is spectacular.    

DJ


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

chipotle said:


> I think this is probably the best book I've read this year:
> 
> 
> 
> It contains humor, an emotional punch, wacky friends and relatives, a dog, and a road trip. What more do you need? LOL


This is on my wish list... sounds fantastic! I'm just waiting for the price to drop.


----------

